# Z31 Help Please



## micky big thumbs (Nov 15, 2004)

Hiya ..i am fitting a Z 31 turbo into my lotus seven ..i live in england and there are no haynes manuals here ..can anyone help with engine rebuild pictures or manuals including the turbo and setups 
Thanks Mick


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

*downlaodable FSMs*

Here are some FSMs in .pdf form. There are 3 Z31 FSMs they should all be the same in the engine rebuild section. Hope this is what you are looking for and that it helps you.

http://www.iposer.com/TBO/Nissan%20&%20Infinity%20FSMs/


----------



## micky big thumbs (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks i am downloading now ..thanks again
Mick


----------

